# QL Spaces, Insert only or Send



## jlb (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm just about to receive QL Spaces. What I was wondering is do any of you use it as a send effect? Or insert only? As there are presets for individual instruments, does it make more sense to use it as an insert on those instruments, or is the CPU hit too high? Or do you set up sends for each section? Very interested in how everyone is using it.

jlb


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 1, 2011)

jlb @ Wed Jun 01 said:


> I'm just about to receive QL Spaces. What I was wondering is do any of you use it as a send effect? Or insert only? As there are presets for individual instruments, does it make more sense to use it as an insert on those instruments, or is the CPU hit too high? Or do you set up sends for each section? Very interested in how everyone is using it.
> 
> jlb



With the exception of something like a snare drum I never use reverb on insets, always on a bus accessed by sends. It gives you greater control and glues the sound of your instruments together.


----------



## jlb (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks Jay, I realise sends are normally the way to go, but I just read a review in sound on sound that said spaces is set up to use as an insert, because each instrument preset provided already has a wet/dry mix set, as opposed to using it as a send where you would normally have the fx on the send 100% wet? does this make sense?

jlb


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 1, 2011)

jlb @ Wed Jun 01 said:


> thanks Jay, I realise sends are normally the way to go, but I just read a review in sound on sound that said spaces is set up to use as an insert, because each instrument preset provided already has a wet/dry mix set, as opposed to using it as a send where you would normally have the fx on the send 100% wet? does this make sense?
> 
> jlb



No :D 

All reverbs have this but almost universally they are used on busses. The latest version of Spaces has a checkbox for a Setting that says "Use as a send effect by default."


----------



## jlb (Jun 1, 2011)

ah nice so if you check the box it sets them to 100% wet?

jlb


----------



## JohnG (Jun 1, 2011)

Update to the latest version. Then, to set the reverb as a send effect, open QL Spaces in standalone, go to the "Settings" button, and the first box is "Use as a send effect by default"

If you check that box, it opens as a send. I agree with Jay that I don't think I'd normally use a reverb as an insert, so I keep this box checked.

If you already have it in a project, you can turn the "Dry Signal" dial to zero. And the Wet Signal to -3 dB or so.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 1, 2011)

jlb @ Wed Jun 01 said:


> ah nice so if you check the box it sets them to 100% wet?
> 
> jlb



Actually it QL Spaces, it is a little different. Depending on which preset you load, it sets it to 0% dry but not 100% wet, more like 70=80%, which Nick Phoenix says works best with his IRs.


----------



## jlb (Jun 1, 2011)

JohnG @ Wed Jun 01 said:


> Update to the latest version. Then, to set the reverb as a send effect, open QL Spaces in standalone, go to the "Settings" button, and the first box is "Use as a send effect by default"
> 
> If you check that box, it opens as a send. I agree with Jay that I don't think I'd normally use a reverb as an insert, so I keep this box checked.
> 
> If you already have it in a project, you can turn the "Dry Signal" dial to zero. And the Wet Signal to -3 dB or so.



Great, thanks John


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 7, 2011)

Bit late I know, but why would you set the wet number to -3? Shouldn't it be fully wet so that the dry signal is separate to the wet?

Just thought that as a send, the dry knob should be at 0 and the what at 100 percent?


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 8, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Thu Jul 07 said:


> Anyone?



I wrote: "which Nick Phoenix says works best with his IRs."


----------



## SvK (Jul 8, 2011)

yes fully wet....

What Nick is talking about is when you DONT use it as a send effect but instead directly on an instrument......

if its a send its always 100wet...


SvK


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 8, 2011)

SvK @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> yes fully wet....
> 
> What Nick is talking about is when you DONT use it as a send effect but instead directly on an instrument......
> 
> ...



Not what he told me. unless I misunderstood him which is why patches like So. Californoia Hall do not load their presets 100% wet.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 9, 2011)

Cheers guys.

I was asking because if a send effect is not 100 percent wet, then if you decide to EQ your send effect, you will also be EQing your instrument that's sent to that send which is what I personally wouldn't want. I'd like to EQ that send completely seperate.


I did a test and putting the dry knob to 0% and the wet to 100% works best for me, and also like I'd treat any other send.


----------



## reberclark (Dec 28, 2021)

Ashermusic said:


> Actually it QL Spaces, it is a little different. Depending on which preset you load, it sets it to 0% dry but not 100% wet, more like 70=80%, which Nick Phoenix says works best with his IRs.


THIS is very good to know. I have been using Spaces 2 as a send effect and have been wondering about the 100% wet idea. Thanks for this.


----------



## reberclark (Dec 28, 2021)

SvK said:


> yes fully wet....
> 
> What Nick is talking about is when you DONT use it as a send effect but instead directly on an instrument......
> 
> ...


Is this correct? I have heard two arguments - one is that with the lowered wet percentage "Nick Phoenix likes it that way" and the other is "100% wet because it's a send effect". Which is correct when using Spaces2 as a send effect?


----------



## reberclark (Dec 29, 2021)

Anybody?


----------



## Henu (Dec 29, 2021)

Using a reverb as a send (and thus 0% dry signal), it will make no difference if you dial 10% or 100% for the wet as long as the dry signal keeps at 0%. It's basically just becomes the volume of the reverb then.

The 70/30- ratio most likely refers to using the reverb as an insert which makes way more sense.


----------



## reberclark (Dec 29, 2021)

Henu said:


> Using a reverb as a send (and thus 0% dry signal), it will make no difference if you dial 10% or 100% for the wet as long as the dry signal keeps at 0%. It's basically just becomes the volume of the reverb then.
> 
> The 70/30- ratio most likely refers to using the reverb as an insert which makes way more sense.


Thank you, Henu!


----------

